# Dogs in Heat



## MylieD

I'm not very knowledgeable about dogs. We got adopted by a stray a few months ago. She's about a year old and we were waiting for the mobile clinic after christmas to get her spayed. Well, of course she went in heat around Dec 20th right before we went on vacation. I found out I could bring her to a low cost clinic but they don't spay dogs in heat or pregnant. So anyway, I was waiting for her tissues to get back to normal to bring her, but her nipples are still swollen, over a month later. Is this normal? She is an outdoor dog, but she is fenced in with small holed fencing. I can't imagine a male getting in and out without her following. She is an escape artist, but hasn't broken out of the fencing since we put it up in December.

I am all about fixing pets. I had just thought she was in heat when she first came to us, so I didn't think she'd go again for a while longer. I was obviously wrong. She was an unexpected pet, to say the least. Lol. Anyway, how long does it take for the swelling to go down? Thanks for the help!


----------



## happybleats

we have a Lab who is outside, no males around for miles and miles..yet when wehad her spayed, she was bred already..!!! it was sad..we didnt know..but it happens.
here is the line up for Dogs heat cycle

Proestrus: vaginal discharge, males attracted to females, females unwilling to mate. Length: 4-20 days.
Estrus: swollen vulva, yellowish vaginal discharge, mating occurs during this phase. Length: 5-13 days. 
Metestrus (or Diestrus): period after estrus or mating. Length: 60-90 days. If pregnant, pregnancy lasts between 60-64 days in the dog.
Anestrus: period of inactivity (sexual and hormonal) between estrus phases. Length: 2-3 months.


----------



## MylieD

We unfortunately have many stray and loose dogs of both genders running around. I'll let her have puppies if she's pregnant, it's just hard for me to imagine it. We know plenty of people who want puppies. I keep telling them I'll trap a random dog for them. They drive me crazy and I lost a chicken to a dog. This dog got lucky by being extra sweet, looking pitiful, and being injured. The rescue said they'd pay the vet bills if we kept her. Otherwise she'd be put down. I'm a softie when it comes to animals. So now she has her own fenced in area of the yard. They didn't want me to fix her until she was healed.

I thought I read they only go into heat a couple times a year. Hrmm. Well, maybe I can bring her to the vet to see what's up.


----------



## happybleats

usually only twice a year..but it last forever lol...a vet visit would be good, just to be sure


----------



## MylieD

This is what it looks like. The ones closest to her rear are swollen a good inch. It all seems weird to me. I'm bringing her to the vet in a week or two when I have some spare cash. I wouldn't be getting her fixed while pregnant if somehow that's what happened, so it's not like I need to rush her in.

She's had a hard time gaining weight, so I wormed her a couple weeks ago and upped her dry food. Her stomach is now looking solid, finally.


----------



## MylieD

This is how she looks today. It's hard to imagine she's not pregnant. We got our taxes back, so she's going to the vet by Saturday. I'm going to be blown away if this is a false pregnancy.


----------



## wildegoats0426

It could very well be a false pregnancy. Heats usually last 22 days every 6 months. My heeler would come into heat and had bigger teats than normal. There's also a possibility she has mammary tumors but unlikely if she's not very old. If she's still in heat she will be swollen and can bleed, you'll know. I don't think they look too swollen but you can see her better than me


----------



## MylieD

It's been 51 days since I noticed her heat. That was a swollen vulva and a bit of blood. Her belly is what has gotten really big. She was pretty thin before. Plus it's more the nipples towards her back end that are really swollen. She's a wiggly thing, so hard to take a pic of. How long does false pregnancy last? Same as a true pregnancy?


----------



## wildegoats0426

We had one do that and it was a couple months. She may be pregnant though who knows. After 45 days is when they can ultrasound for pups


----------



## MylieD

That is so weird. My husband said no to taking her to the vet. He said no point spending money on something we'll find out in a few weeks.  Guess I'll just feel for movement every once in a while.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Their gestation period is about 58-68 days. Try to see if she is lactating


----------



## MylieD

I don't think she's lactating yet, but I'm pretty certain she's pregnant. I sat out with her for a while, with my hand on her stomach. I felt distinctive, firm movement. Can gas bubbles feel hard and do like a tapping movement? Sorry if that sounds ignorant, but I want to be sure.


----------



## Trickyroo

She could be pregnant. You should limit her food so she doesn't have trouble delivering or need a C section.
Once she has the puppies , you can up her food.
Good luck  BTW , she is just adorable !!!!!


----------



## Trickyroo

Oh and , it doesn't matter if she can't get out , its what can get in is what you need to worry about , lol. But that's old news now , lol.


----------



## wildegoats0426

Sounds like she's pregnant. When she has them mix puppy food in with her food so she can get lots of calories to feed everybody


----------



## MylieD

Ok, thanks for the info.  How soon after birth can she get fixed? Will it be a while before she goes in heat again?

She is a really sweet, loving dog. She's a bit too protective for my tastes, but I just warn adults not to mess with her. She adores all kids though and just wants snuggles.


----------



## Trickyroo

It will be quite a while to spay her. She will raise the pups , then she needs to heal up inside as well. She can have discharge well after the pups are weaned as well. You looking at three or more months .
Its not something you can get done right away 
BTW , is she being protective with anything like her toys or maybe a fuzzy slipper ? When I was young we inherited a young dog when my Grandfather passed on , before we could have her spayed , it was right about the time he died she had a appointment to be done and that was missed. Well , she ended up with a false pregnancy . She adopted one of my fuzzy bunny slippers as her puppy. She would not let anyone take it from her for beans. And when my Dad did take it , she was not amused and carried on so much he just gave it back to her. As we found out , its best to leave them with such things till it passes , and it did.
Later on , we had her spayed. But boy was I upset about my bunny slipper , it never was the same anymore , and definitely not as fuzzy , lol. I was four or five years old


----------



## MylieD

She's not a big sharer when it comes to her toys, so I can't really tell a difference. When I give her a toy, she just runs off with it. There's no fetch playing with this dog. Lol. She's not mean about it or anything, just doesn't want to give up her toys. I figure it comes from being a stray. None of her toys are in her house though. Just spread around her bit of yard.

Last time we had a dog with puppies I was really young too. The dog had something like 12-14 pups. I just remember having a whole room full of puppies. It was fun for us. We named each and every one too, so it was a sad day when they had to go to their new homes.


----------



## Trickyroo

LOL , thats a lot of puppies , lol. 
So , you have a lot to look forward to if she is indeed pregnant  Remember to limit her food , since it will all be going to the puppies . Once she has them , you can and will have to up her food. IMO , the pups ideally should be with the mom for 49 days. But , whatever you choose to do , I'm sure they will be much loved  Start lining up homes , lol. I give our litters goats milk in their gruel once they start eating solids , they LOVE it. Enjoy the puppy breath , it doesn't last long enough


----------



## MylieD

She's always been so thin. I wormed her in December and upped her food to two cups dry food and a can of wet. She doesn't always eat the dry. I guess I should weigh her. I've just been guessing on the food amounts. I've got 4 or so people who say they want puppies already, so we should be good. As long as she doesn't have a dozen. She is a dalmation mix though.


----------



## MylieD

I started a new thread, since I'm pretty positive she's pregnant.


----------

